# Not full 6 gal carboy



## WineYooper (Jan 28, 2012)

Thought I would rack my 5 gal. into a 6 gal. and add back in the remaining slurry pee I put in the fridge, after it had cleared, along with the frozen concentrate. I had planned on adding 4 cans of concentrate and topping up with some Old Orchard red raspberry juice. I added in 3 cans of concentrate and 1 quart of juice and checked the sg and found it at 1.01 which is about as high as I want to go. The problem is I have about 1.5 inch of head space below the neck in the carboy. Will I be ok with this for a week or two or should I rack back to a 5 gal to eliminate? I suppose I could top up with the rest of the juice, start another batch and then when this is done work the two together and drop my sg some without diluting/oversweetening the first. I did add sorbate, kms, and de-gas.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2012)

If just for a week or 2 and your S02 levels are good then you should be fine especially with this being a highly acidic environment and bacteria does not like that at all.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeap, I agree with Wade


----------

